# Tavernier Skiffs



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.tavernierskiffcompany.com/tavernier-15/

Saw this boat at the Florida Sportsman Show in Tampa today, speaking to Mel he said its design is based around the Hobie Power Skiff.
Pretty cool little skiff, I liked its no frills layout.


----------



## Hunterj5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like the 16 is the Salt Marsh LC16. Some of the same pictures I believe.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes I believe it is the same skiff


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't think they are the same. Tavernier has semi v.

Similar in looks but different boats.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I just met a guy at the ramp Saturday with a Salt marsh LC 16 and it too had a full length semi-v not much of one but it did run all the way to the transom. Looks very similar to that boat


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

kmw08e said:


> I just met a guy at the ramp Saturday with a Salt marsh LC 16 and it too had a full length semi-v not much of one but it did run all the way to the transom. Looks very similar to that boat


If you look on the salt marsh Facebook page you'll see the same pics that are now on the Tavernier website. It's the same boat (low country 16/Tavernier 16). That's the 4th name this hull has had. As for the Tavernier 15, I wonder if they got the old Hobie molds from Sabalo/bonefish or designed a new but similar hull.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

The "Hobie" molds were out in LA with Razor and last time I talked to the owner but no idea. I know Ankona has used previous models in the past for the basis of a new hull. The 15 looks similar to my Hobie, would like to see more photos.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Soooooo? Are these made by Ankona ? Looks similar to their shop ,,, If so are they a step up or down ?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is Mel piloting the boat on the website. So I'd venture to guess it is under the same ownership as Ankona. From the looks of it, those are "lateral" move boats. Same finish level (it appears) as the Shadowcast and SUV line.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Had a good time at the Florida Sportsman show. Thanks to those that came by. The 15 is a takeoff of the Hobie which I enjoyed a long time ago. Its lighter and has spray chines forward so its a drier ride than the Hobie. Its all new molds and we'll even have a liner version in a month or so with a nice finish to it. The difference between this and our other skiffs is very simple. It has a really nice "V" and will eat up a chop; downside is it drafts more, like 8" for a tiller model and up to 10" with a center console. Still poles really nice, just takes more water 

Now, Tavernier skiffs are built with a different purpose. Rather than wait for a totally custom build, we will be having the Tavernier's more as a stock boat, pre-built with a base set of standard options. Tiki Water Sports in Key Largo/Tavernier is our first dealer and has a 16 in stock now. For now the 16 is the same hull as the Low Country, but a new LC16 is in the works after I've spent the past year with one and have been modifying it along the way.

Lots of other stuff planned from the Ankona family over the next year but I wouldn't want to bore anyone with the details 

Thanks as always!

Mel


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

pt448 said:


> As for the Tavernier 15, I wonder if they got the old Hobie molds from Sabalo/bonefish or designed a new but similar hull.


I have a Sabalo 15 now and the Tavernier is very different in the nose....the Tavernier is a great lookin boat


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm seriously considering the Tavernier.
I fish mostly alone and I'll be using a trolling motor so 8" draft on a tiller is fine by me. Typically I'm fishing upper Tampa bay area, and I think it will suit my needs perfectly. Able to get me up in the creeks and have the ability to cross some open water when needed, as well as hit the beach for Tarpon on good weather days.

I'm waiting to see what the options and pricing are.

Great talking to you yesterday Mel.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Love it! The Hobie Power Skiff was a consideration for me. (Razor Powerskiff) I just wanted one with a flats boat style deck and a bit longer than 15'. Now if Mel will make that in a16-17' model.... Hmmmm


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

First thing I asked him was if there would be a 16 version.
He directed me to The Low Country 16


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Indoman said:


> Now if Mel will make that in a16-17' model.... Hmmmm


If you don't like the size of Mel's boat, just wait a little while!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Any idea what a basic 15 would cost? The hobie was my first boat and id love a modern one setup for fishing!

Is the 15 self bailing?


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

$6K without trailer or power


----------



## lov2play (Dec 30, 2015)

copperhead said:


> Had a good time at the Florida Sportsman show. Thanks to those that came by. The 15 is a takeoff of the Hobie which I enjoyed a long time ago. Its lighter and has spray chines forward so its a drier ride than the Hobie. Its all new molds and we'll even have a liner version in a month or so with a nice finish to it. The difference between this and our other skiffs is very simple. It has a really nice "V" and will eat up a chop; downside is it drafts more, like 8" for a tiller model and up to 10" with a center console. Still poles really nice, just takes more water
> 
> Now, Tavernier skiffs are built with a different purpose. Rather than wait for a totally custom build, we will be having the Tavernier's more as a stock boat, pre-built with a base set of standard options. Tiki Water Sports in Key Largo/Tavernier is our first dealer and has a 16 in stock now. For now the 16 is the same hull as the Low Country, but a new LC16 is in the works after I've spent the past year with one and have been modifying it along the way.
> 
> ...


It is not boring at all, Mel. Very informative for a newbie like me. I could read all the day long and learn as much as possible. Thanks, Pete


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

I love the 15, what kind of power does it require?


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

30hp with the tiller lodge setup I took a ride on but with console and more "stuff" 40 or 50 would be necessary to me.


----------

